# Autocruise & Eberspacher



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Thought it prudent to inform fellow Autocruise Starspirit (and other models maybe) owners of what could be a fairly serious problem to be aware of. My 2005 Boxer 2.8 model has an Eberspacher Airtronic M D4 fitted. Ever since we have had the van we have had the occasional problem of the heater failing to start. We have spoken with Jon at Poole (head office) and the problem has been put down to low habitation voltage. I have checked the voltage leaving the battery and it never went below 12.1 volts although the cut out is 10.5 on the unit. I always suspected the electronic controller on the heater and on this last trip it burnt out. The cost to replace being about £350. I have spoken to Jon and now have a reply that the original installation at Autocruise was not to the correct specification regarding cable size. It should be 6mm sq and mine is 3mm sq so therefore a voltage drop at the heater it would seem. As it is out of warranty and Autocruise are no longer the same company it looks like for safety's sake I will have to bear the cost of a wire upgrade as no doubt it will burn out again.

Would suggest you check your main cable from the fuse to the unit asap.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Would that explain why mine has been tripping out the site box when nothing else is being used.?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> Would that explain why mine has been tripping out the site box when nothing else is being used.?


Looks like it Grumps. I have heard about this elsewhere about the wrong size cable being installed originally

Don't know about the cable run, but if you can find the end where its connected, you can use the old cable as a 'pull through' for a heavier one providing it isn't stapled along the run.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grumpyman,

I do not know about your trip problem being to do with the wiring but mine is fused at the habitation battery with a 20 amp for the power and a 5 amp for the electronic contriller. I would have expected the controller to be subfused within the control box. We had the situation that the unit was smoking , the 20 amp fuse blown but the electronic controller was still live.

The book states that the cable must be 4 mm sq for a distance of 5 mtr and 6 mm sq for 5 to 8 mtr. That is total + & - so divide distance by 50%.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I had the same problem (and others) on my Autocruise Eberspacher unit. Your contract is with the supplying dealer, and the vehicle is subject to the Sale Of Goods Act 1979, whereby it has to be "fit for the purpose". If the original installation is clearly not, then the dealer is probably legally obliged to carry out any modifications to make it comply, at their cost!

Press your dealer HARD to rectify, and if they refuse, quote the Sale Of Goods Act to them. The warranty has nothing to do with the vehicle being fit for purpose, so don't be fobbed off by "it's out of warranty"

Good luck!


PM me if you want more information.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi TR5

You have a PM

Alan


----------

